# bov



## maximaSE327 (Feb 7, 2005)

this may be a stupid question but i thought id ask anyway... i dont have a turbo or supercharger, but think the cool wooshy sound the bov makes between gears is awesome... is it stupid to put a bov in a natural aspirated engine?? would it even make the noise?? i know stupid question, but feel free to respond


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

maximaSE327 said:


> this may be a stupid question but i thought id ask anyway... i dont have a turbo or supercharger, but think the cool wooshy sound the bov makes between gears is awesome... is it stupid to put a bov in a natural aspirated engine?? would it even make the noise?? i know stupid question, but feel free to respond


you will not hear any sound because bov will not open (luck of presure in the intake)
there are other gajets that make the sound of a bov on an n/a car 
i think they called them whishtlers


----------



## maximaSE327 (Feb 7, 2005)

ok if anyone has any info on those id love to know about them. thanks.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Actually there would be nothing but vaccume if anything on a NA car. You can't have a BOV unless you have forced induction. Because when the throttle body closes the turbo is still spinning and creating pressure and it needs somewhere to go otherwise it locks the turbo up and stalls it out. That's where a BOV comes in, it lets all the excess pressure release so your turbo is still spinning when that next gear comes in.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

oh dear lord... you need to be at www.honda-tech.com, not a nissan forum.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

or www.evolutionm.net 

Pick up a used Stillen supercharger kit for $1500-2000 or so and you'll get your noise.


----------



## maximaSE327 (Feb 7, 2005)

haha ok nevermind on that question... thanks anyway... i knew it wasnt possible, ive done my research, but i was just kinda seein if there was somethin weird that could do it... dumb idea


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















J/K.

Well I think everyone's wrong,there' such a thing that will make the BOV sound on ANY car for CHEAP,LOL.For about $19.99+8.99 shipping.Want to know more,click here ,you welcome. :fluffy:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Oh boy, here we go.

Uncle Ben, please step forward and put the rice down.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

I think there's a speaker with a button you can press (not the horn), that has the BOV sound.... It's called the tsunami bov or something like that. You can blow off when you are parked. BOOYAKASHA~!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

get one of those cool spooling mufflers on Ebay, they make that "cool sound"


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

there is something out there that can go into your exhaust that will make that sound but I dont think doing it woul be a good idea just thinking about how they would get it to do that makes you wonder


----------



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

please dont get something like that. if u want a good sound coming from ur car get a nice deep exhaust. i love how the new exhaust that come with vq engines and nissan v8's now. they sound sexy :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well i was being sarcastic hense the (  )


----------



## maximaSE327 (Feb 7, 2005)

haha ok guys no more responses im not gonna do anything that retarded


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

hook up a bottle of compressed air to a BOV thenwire it to a switch. hit a switch to release a puff of air so it blows off..... im sure it adds a minimum of 50whp........


----------



## maximaSE327 (Feb 7, 2005)

hahahahahhahha


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

I have a BOV on my 98 GXE....goodluck with it


----------

